# Brush or Comb?



## CathyJoy (Mar 27, 2013)

When I adopted Carter, the rescue worker told me to buy a pin brush for her and I did. That's what I've been using and it works great. But last night, I wanted something small to really get her face after I cleaned it and so I reached for my cat's comb. It worked great! In fact, I ended up using it all over her body. It took awhile because it was so small, but I think it made her softer.
So my question is, do you use a brush or a comb? And what tips do you have for getting them beautiful/handsome?


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I think most here use both, instead of a cat's comb, I use a mustache comb, its finer on one end than the other. I use a regular bristle brush to do her top knot.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I use both. Unless you comb, you are not going to get all the mats out.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

You have to use both. A Buttercomb is essential to maintain keeping the hair free of knots and matting. Just using the brush will not ensure getting through all the hair. I also use a moustache comb for the face.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I use both. I have a steel comb to get out the mats or knots and go over the larger parts of his coat and then I have a couple of small combs - one's a flea comb I think - to get to the hairs on his face. And of course I never brush Tyler dry ...always use a conditioning or detangling spray.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Definitely both.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep, I also use both


----------



## Hrossen11 (Jan 29, 2013)

I love my comb. I use that mainly then finish with my madan brush. I comb and back comb all over it gets the matts the best. It allows me to get the face and legs. I also do not groom unless I have a detangler spray or hair serum.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

If you start with the comb you will lose more hair. Start with the brush finish with the comb.


----------



## Tiffy (Apr 5, 2013)

Good to know. Thanks


----------



## Mindy's Mom (Apr 9, 2013)

I use both, but Mindy always tries to bite both SMH. I dont know how to get her to relax and enjoy the moment.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*The topline,Maden Grooming tools Are the best i think. Love them All.*
*Check out the site. And see what you think.*
*Nickee Yogi's Mom**


----------

